# Hey guys, found out the lease rates, now i'm happy,lol enjoy!!



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

Guys,
Got the lease rates from Leasecompare, awesome residual and money factor...
Order oone now!!! we need to make this Q7 forum bigger!!!!LOL

Audi Financial Lease Rates & Residuals Effective 4/5/06

These lease rates are for reference only and may vary by region. The 
dealer does not have to offer you these rates. Its always best to 
compare other lease programs through other sources such as LeaseCompare.com 
(http://www.leasecompare.com). 

Add 2% to Residual Value for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all 
terms

2007 Audi Q7 4dr Wagon 4.2 Base

12 mo/15k mi Residual Value 71% of MSRP .00115 Base Money Factor Rate 
24 mo/15k mi Residual Value 67% of MSRP .00115 Base Money 
Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi Residual Value 56% of MSRP .00115 Base Money 
Factor Rate

2007 Audi Q7 4dr Wagon 4.2 Prem

12 mo/15k mi Residual Value 69% of MSRP .00115 Base Money 
Factor Rate 
24 mo/15k mi Residual Value 66% of MSRP .00115 Base Money 
Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi Residual Value 55% of MSRP .00115 Base Money 
Factor Rate

You can use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Capitalized Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Monthly Depreciation
(Capitalized Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Monthly Interest
Monthly Depreciation + Monthly Interest = Base Monthly Payment

-Tarry Shebesta, OCLC
Certified Lease Consultant 



_Modified by alex911s at 12:41 AM 4/9/2006_


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Hey guys, found out the lease rates, now i'm happy,lol enjoy!! (alex911s)*

that money factor is off the hook. cool.
however, i was looking on their site and didn't see this info...where did you find it there at lease compare?










_Modified by rheudabaga at 11:36 AM 4/7/2006_


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

Leasecompare reps, are member of 6speedonline forum,, they gave me the inifo, so far they are very accurate on Porsche rates also..


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: (alex911s)*

thanks...any guess on what the res/MF will be for 48 months?


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

Alex,
I just put a deposit down on a Black Q7 this afternoon. I should have it in 3-4 weeks. I'll send pics when it arrives. 
Are you going to change your financing options to a lease now? If so, then will you be doing some 993 shopping?








Rich
UPDATE on 4/14/06: I received a call from the dealer two nights ago and apparently the car I put on deposit had already been sold. The was car was going to a different dealer here in SoCal, and it was already sold but not updated in the system. So, I had to re-order the car today. Now I'm looking at a mid-July delivery.



_Modified by 993 at 5:19 PM 4/14/2006_


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (993)*

Man 3-4 weeks! congratz!!youre a lucky guy...i guess that's the same time the dealership here in the bay area getting theirs?
Yes I am leasing the Q7.... i prob wait a little on the 993 shopping..until i can get that property in tahoe going...


----------



## bullnuts (Feb 12, 2006)

If you thnik you are going to get your vehicle in 3 to 4 weeks someone has led you down the primrose path. Even if it was made today and put on a ship to California tomorrow it would take 4 to 5 weeks. All American orders are being timed to arrive in early June after sales and service tecnicians have been trained.


_Modified by bullnuts at 4:28 AM 4-8-2006_


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (bullnuts)*

bullnuts,
Fyi - I never said I ordered it today. I put a deposit down on one that was already in transit.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (993)*

Just to show you how good the audi rates are, here's a comparison on a Q7 and Cayenne with the same price.. One reason I didnt go back to a Cayenne S...LOL remember a 59K CayenneS do not have all the standard options...

Calculation for a $59,000 msrp..non premium
24 mo/15k mi Residual Value 67% of MSRP .00115 Base Money 
(59,000 - 67%(59000) / 24 = $811.25 (total depreciation)
(59,000 + 67%(59000)) * .00115 = $113.30 (monthly interest)
$811.25 + $113.30 = $924.55monthly payment

2006 Cayenne Wagon S
24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00435 Base Money Factor Rate 
(59,000 - 58%(59000) / 24 = $1032.50(total depreciation)
(59,000 + 58%(59000)) *.00435 = $405.50(monthly interest)
$1032.50 + $405.50 = $1436.00 monthly payment


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Hey guys, found out the lease rates, now i'm happy,lol enjoy!! (alex911s)*

Good information..., thank you.


----------

